# Plano customer service?



## GTS225 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody had any interaction with Plano's customer service?
I've got an older #1148, 2-sided box with a broken lid latch. I'm wondering if they might be able to help me get it back to full function.

Thanks.....Roger


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 30, 2016)

To answer my own question, and for future queries.
Fired off a query to Plano Molding yesterday evening, through thier contact link on thier website, concerning this. Got a response late this afternoon that my model in question was discontinued in 2005, and no parts were available. Pretty much as I expected, but had to try anyway.
Also, in thier "contact us" form that one fills out, there is a section asking if one needs replacement parts, you can provide Plano with a mailing address. This suggests that they'll send out the needed parts, no questions asked.

I'd say they're pretty good, considering how dated my particular piece is.

Roger


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2016)

They replied which was a plus in my book.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 1, 2016)

Jim said:


> They replied which was a plus in my book.


*****************************************************

That's the reason for my second post, Jim. Share my experience for the next guy.

Roger


----------

